# AMD FX 4350: My first FX build!



## storm-chaser (Jan 29, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on a FX 4350 CPU from eBay for a total cost of $40.00.
This is a quad core "piledriver" chip that runs stock at 4.2Ghz with turbo up to 4.3Ghz!!
I selected this chip in the hopes that it may be binned slightly better due to the higher turbo frequency. It also has a full 8MB of Level 3 cache. At 125W It's also less taxing on my motherboard/power supply than an 8xxx series chip, so perhaps we can lean on it a little harder.







So the specs for the rest of this build include:

-80GB Intel Sata III SSD 3500 Series
-8GB KIT of DDR3 7-8-7-20 Corsair XMS3
-Fractal Designs Celsius S36 Liquid Cooler
-CoolerMaster Sileo - quiet, soundproof case
-Nvidia 2GB Video Card
-Biostar TA970 mainboard
-Antec NeoPower 650W blue power supply. 

CPU should be here within the week, and we will jump right into it.

My general goal is 5.0Ghz with liquid cooling!

Pictures and updates to follow!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 29, 2019)

You'd have been better off with an 8320/50 even at stock the extra threads would be more usefull than a 5ghz oc which I don't think you'll get out of that chip in all honesty and it probably wouldn't have cost you too much more.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 29, 2019)

seams like a strange time to go FX to be honest but with decent cooling 5Ghz should be within reach my 8350 got as high as 5.5 but not for long since the heat output was extreme , you should'nt have as much of an issue there, good luck.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 29, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You'd have been better off with an 8320/50 even at stock the extra threads would be more usefull than a 5ghz oc which I don't think you'll get out of that chip in all honesty and it probably wouldn't have cost you too much more.


My system does not meet the minimum hardware requirements to power an 8320/50. I would need a better power supply and better motherboard if I wanted to overclock, so I simply chose a quad core chip to try my luck at.

I don't need the extra threads -- a quad core will be sufficient for my OC purposes.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> seams like a strange time to go FX to be honest but with decent cooling 5Ghz should be within reach my 8350 got as high as 5.5 but not for long since the heat output was extreme , you should'nt have as much of an issue there, good luck.


I only needed to purchase the CPU in order to complete this upgrade. The other parts are from a decommissioned 960T system that I have laying around. So total cost for this upgrade is just one CPU @ $40.00


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 29, 2019)

on the brightside you will not need any heating on in your pc room @5ghz . goodluck with your build i have a softspot for FX chips with  all there qwirks. charl.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2019)

It should do 5ghz easily.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 29, 2019)

With all the bashing FX cpus got, it's nice to see folks still find use for them today .Have fun ,cheers.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 29, 2019)

Aww the OLD FX days  A cpu @4.2GHZ stock the joy some peeps had ​


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 30, 2019)

Not meaning to offend, but why in the fuck would someone want this "quad" core CPU these days? even for 40$ its a pretty horrible deal IMO.

Do you pre-own a compatible board and memory for it? I'd go for a 2nd hand true quadcore or sixcore, like a 1000T-series CPU


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 30, 2019)

D-electric, 

Shut the *Front Door Up! It's the passion for some


----------



## IceShroom (Jan 30, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> on the brightside you will not need any heating on in your pc room @5ghz . goodluck with your build i have a softspot for FX chips with  all there qwirks. charl.


Though it is not hot as a intels new 8 core cpu.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 30, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Shut the *Front Door Up! It's the passion for some



Passion of doing... what, exactly? take C2D-like IPC equipped 6 year old budget-at-the-time CPUs and doing... what exactly? a short OC session to squeeze about 20-25% more performance out of it so they can do... .... what exactly?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2019)

And a better mobo as the 970's were never the greatest for OC'ing because they had weak VRM's so if you think you're going to get 5GHz outta the FX4350 think again it may work but it wont be long before the VRM succumbs to heat exhaustion and dies


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2019)

I've got deja vu SC! 

https://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/793530-AMD-FX-4350-the-definitive-build


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah sorry OP but Athlonite is right. The voltage required is just unreal

dj-electric, like me in my 775 build. I have a Xeon on a 775 Board and it works though I bought the cpu from Aliexpress. Only on the right chipsets will work with it. I do this for a passion. Like most do. I know a person who has a Socket A AMD Build for fun

Hopefully this new MB coming tomorrow will allow OC on the cpu unlike the current MB has no good voltage control of OC


----------



## Bones (Jan 30, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Passion of doing... what, exactly? take C2D-like IPC equipped 6 year old budget-at-the-time CPUs and doing... what exactly? a short OC session to squeeze about 20-25% more performance out of it so they can do... .... what exactly?



Whatever he wants to do with it.

If that's what he wants, let him have at it - It's his money, time and whatever else to use or waste as he sees fit.

I also do builds like that all the way back to Socket A at times because I too enjoy it because it's a hobby in my case and probrably is for him as well.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 30, 2019)

if i could be so bold its not the point of why hes having a 4 core FX , it because he can, like some people have cats and some have dogs or birds or fish its down to choice and need and in some cases what we find in the back of a cuboard and want to make whole again and of course theres those odd fellas who have theadripppers .  charl.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 30, 2019)

Bones said:


> Whatever he wants to do with it.
> 
> If that's what he wants, let him have at it - It's his money, time and whatever else to use or waste as he sees fit.
> 
> I also do builds like that all the way back to Socket A at times because I too enjoy it because it's a hobby in my case and probrably is for him as well.


Yeah like that Youtuber *LGR*


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Passion of doing... what, exactly? take C2D-like IPC equipped 6 year old budget-at-the-time CPUs and doing... what exactly? a short OC session to squeeze about 20-25% more performance out of it so they can do... .... what exactly?


This guy has developed a reputation recently for pushing older hardware to the limit. It doesn't seem to be about getting the best possible performance available today with new hardware... he just enjoys tinkering with stuff.

I wish I could have a Bulldozer chip myself. An 8000 series chip would be a nice drop in upgrade for my Athlon II x4 system, but the board won't take Bulldozer chips... so buying Bulldozer means buying a motherboard as well... and I can't be paying for a board _and_ CPU just to get a Bulldozer chip.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 30, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> dj-electric, like me in my 775 build. I have a Xeon on a 775 Board and it works though I bought the cpu from Aliexpress. Only on the right chipsets will work with it. I do this for a passion. Like most do. I know a person who has a Socket A AMD Build for fun



There's a huge freaking difference there. This for me hits the bullseye. Having a barely-tweakable CPU in a non-tweak friendly environment gives no fun in playing with this stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

hat said:


> This guy has developed a reputation recently for pushing older hardware to the limit. It doesn't seem to be about getting the best possible performance available today with new hardware... he just enjoys tinkering with stuff.
> 
> I wish I could have a Bulldozer chip myself. An 8000 series chip would be a nice drop in upgrade for my Athlon II x4 system, but the board won't take Bulldozer chips... so buying Bulldozer means buying a motherboard as well... and I can't be paying for a board _and_ CPU just to get a Bulldozer chip.



What motherboard you have?

By the way *3** are Piledriver, *1** are bulldozer...

Hope you are blessed with a chip that will do 5.0.

My 8350 does it on Water, check my sig rig specs


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2019)

Think he was asking me. It's the GA-770T-USB3

The CPU support list only lists the FX-4130 with a curious N/A under BIOS version...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

hat said:


> Think he was asking me. It's the GA-770T-USB3
> 
> The CPU support list only lists the FX-4130 with a curious N/A under BIOS version...



Is it 1.0 or 1.3?

1.0 has a beta bios
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-770T-USB3-rev-10#support-dl

1.3 has Beta Bios
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-770T-USB3-rev-13#support-dl


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah I've seen companies release beta but course they forget to update it thus leave users in the dark and ask "Is it Safe"?


----------



## hat (Jan 30, 2019)

1.0... but the support list seems the same across both revisions. :/


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a FX 4350 CPU from eBay for a total cost of $40.00.
> This is a quad core "piledriver" chip that runs stock at 4.2Ghz with turbo up to 4.3Ghz!!
> I selected this chip in the hopes that it may be binned slightly better due to the higher turbo frequency. It also has a full 8MB of Level 3 cache. At 125W It's also less taxing on my motherboard/power supply than an 8xxx series chip, so perhaps we can lean on it a little harder.
> 
> ...



Just as a thought I believe the FX8320 is also a 125W CPU so in that case you'd have gained some more cores and I think some CPU speed going for that?  It's definitely another CPU on my hit list    I look forward to seeing the end results and more so, pics!! 



hat said:


> I wish I could have a Bulldozer chip myself. An 8000 series chip would be a nice drop in upgrade for my Athlon II x4 system, but the board won't take Bulldozer chips... so buying Bulldozer means buying a motherboard as well... and I can't be paying for a board _and_ CPU just to get a Bulldozer chip.



That sounds like a defeatist attitude to me!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 30, 2019)

Man just speaking from experience you'd have been better off with a i3 or even a Pentium than the FX-4350. Even with a high OC it won't be a great performer. if FX was the goal a FX-8320 could have been gotten around the same price and is supported by that board. And your comment about the 4350 being less taxing than the 8xxx series won't hold true at all especially if you're going to be ocing it which 5GHz is going to require alot of voltages


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man just speaking from experience you'd have been better off with a i3 or even a Pentium than the FX-4350. Even with a high OC it won't be a great performer. if FX was the goal a FX-8320 could have been gotten around the same price and is supported by that board. And your comment about the 4350 being less taxing than the 8xxx series won't hold true at all especially if you're going to be ocing it which 5GHz is going to require alot of voltages



Which handls 1.476-1.5024 just fine like the Skt 462 chips.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the support guys! Phase one has been completed, as I have successfully "liberated" the Biostar TA970 from it's grave as part of an old 960T system. 



One of the motherboard standoffs gave me some trouble: 









Need to get some heatsinks for the VRMs:









Sorry about the poor quality photos, these were taken with my cell phone. 

I have started uploading some pictures of this build to my online account. You can view them here: 
https://ibb.co/album/mPN0gF


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 30, 2019)

*storm-chaser*
its looking good .


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 30, 2019)

*"*Poor quality photos, these were taken with my cell phone*"* what phone you have? My Samsung S8+ takes wonderful pictures... Anyway can't wait for more


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 30, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> *"*Poor quality photos, these were taken with my cell phone*"* what phone you have? My Samsung S8+ takes wonderful pictures... Anyway can't wait for more


Kyocera Hydro Reach... this is a waterproof, quad core, nearly bulletproof phone but picture quality isn't great, especially in poor lighting conditions.

This little guy showed up today! Any guesses on the specs? Hint: it's for my Lenovo SL-500 laptop











dj-electric said:


> Passion of doing... what, exactly? take C2D-like IPC equipped 6 year old budget-at-the-time CPUs and doing... what exactly? a short OC session to squeeze about 20-25% more performance out of it so they can do... .... what exactly?



Ahh the token naysayer, there's always one  

We all know where you stand, so going forward, please keep the pessimism to a minimum. 

If you chose not to have fun with this, that's your loss. Also please keep your language in check.

:-Im not doing this build to go all out with maximum performance - there are plenty of better chips out there for about the same price - I'm doing this for the adventure of the build, not the final outcome. 
-Sometimes the journey is more important/valuable than the final destination. 
-This build is my first foray with the FX platform - basically learning as I go along (and have wanted to do this for quite some time)
-I'm not worried about popping the motherboard because then I can upgrade to a 990FX


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 1, 2019)

Started dismantling my other 960T rig and installed the 650w Antec power supply.  So we are ready to build from here!

A few pics of the cooler and other parts I'll be using:


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 2, 2019)

New CPU has arrived!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> New CPU has arrived!
> 
> 
> View attachment 115579



Update that mobo to latest bios then let'er rip

Btw start with multiplier only OC, get to know your motherboard bios too. You should be able to atleast run 4.3 across all 4 cores, 4.7 shouldn't be hard to attain.

Just put a fan over the 4+1 VRM HS.

If that's a good 4350 It should hit 5.1+, my 8350 can't run more than 5.0 on Air.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 2, 2019)

Couple baseline runs and then we will let her rip!


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 3, 2019)

Very weird time to go FX, a i5 2400 stock will likely outperform a 4350, anything higher certainly will
Have fun


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 3, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Very weird time to go FX, a i5 2400 stock will likely outperform a 4350, anything higher certainly will
> Have fun


its for the fun, not the performance of the FX chip, guy want's to OC the FX 4350 and see what he can do with it, an i5 2400 wouldnt be nearly as much fun either, it's not all about the performance as much as pushing a chip as far as it can go.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Here we go!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Here we go!



Will it pass Ryzen Blender?

So you know my 8350 is at 1.476Vcore and under Ryzen Blender it runs at 1.524.

Do you have Spread Spectrum turned on?



king of swag187 said:


> Very weird time to go FX, a i5 2400 stock will likely outperform a 4350, anything higher certainly will
> Have fun



More of a sidegrade with a 2400...


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

@eidairaman1 do you have a link?
And no I have spread spectrum turned off.











This is my first rig to 5Ghz! Now to get the NB dialed in...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> @eidairaman1 do you have a link?
> And no I have spread spectrum turned off.


1 moment


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey guys. Nice project you got there going. Looking good so far on the OC. You sparked my interest in overclocking my FX 8370 

If you have by any chance the ACC (Advanced Core Calibration) feature in your Bios, you can try to unlock your Phenom II 960T from 4 to 6 cores 
I have two of the 960T CPU. One does unlock, the other does not. But they can easily handle 3.6 GHz (3 GHz stock)

And i am currently tinkering around on an A12-9800. Sadly it is locked, and only supports DDR4 2400MHz. And for some reason it gets stuck at 1.4 GHz in Doom and 3D Mark when i try to run both on the intigrated GPU.  Got it because of its double precision GPU performance of roughly 600 gigaflops 

I wish you good luck on getting to 5 GHz on the 4350


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Hey guys. Nice project you got there going. Looking good so far on the OC. You sparked my interest in overclocking my FX 8370
> 
> If you have by any chance the ACC (Advanced Core Calibration) feature in your Bios, you can try to unlock your Phenom II 960T from 4 to 6 cores
> I have two of the 960T CPU. One does unlock, the other does not. But they can easily handle 3.6 GHz (3 GHz stock)
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I have a 970BE that unlocks to x6 4.0 and two of my 960T's unlock but only clock to 3.8Ghz X6. Having fun with my FX now. We are good to 5.0Ghz!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Thanks for the tip, I have a 970BE that unlocks to x6 4.0 and two of my 960T's unlock but only clock to 3.8Ghz X6. Having fun with my FX now. We are good to 5.0Ghz!


Bro do a Limit Break!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ks-at-200-samples.228686/page-13#post-3582441


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoa!! Hey Storm. Can you get Dry Ice in your area? That chip will do 6Ghz plus on it all day


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Congratulations to getting to 5 GHz.

Still wish you luck to get to 1250W power draw on the CPU like the new intel Xeon can do 

Dry ice? Just move to the Antarctic


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Congratulations to getting to 5 GHz.
> 
> Still wish you luck to get to 1250W power draw on the CPU like the new intel Xeon can do
> 
> Dry ice? Just move to the Antarctic



Shoot man I would have to get a 1300 watt or even one of those fancy 1600 watt units


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't think his 4350 is going to need anything bigger than 800w. Hasn't even broke out the LN2 yet..... lol

The chip will actually be fast 'er'ish at 6ghz ..... hmm ho hum.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Liquid Nitrogen is for beginners, but a good start. Break out the Liquid Helium and get to 9 GHz. The FX-Series has no cold bug as far as i know, because of its Silicon on Insulator fabrication technique. Record of the FX is 8794.33, but it is likely you need a stonger PSU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Liquid Nitrogen is for beginners, but a good start. Break out the Liquid Helium and get to 9 GHz. The FX-Series has no cold bug as far as i know, because of its Silicon on Insulator fabrication technique. Record of the FX is 8794.33, but it is likely you need a stonger PSU



Yeah I'm happy with 24/7 use, I may revisit my OC  with custom loop.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Can you check the power draw at the wall of this PC? And can you check how warm your VRMs are under load? Hardware Monitor from CPUID.com might give reliable temps, because it is a Gigabyte board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Can you check the power draw at the wall of this PC? And can you check how warm your VRMs are under load? Hardware Monitor from CPUID.com might give reliable temps, because it is a Gigabyte board.


Biostar is Gigabyte?


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 3, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> its for the fun, not the performance of the FX chip, guy want's to OC the FX 4350 and see what he can do with it, an i5 2400 wouldnt be nearly as much fun either, it's not all about the performance as much as pushing a chip as far as it can go.


I can relate, I've honestly become quite bored of the 2400-2500


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Oops, my bad. Someone was talking about a Gigabyte board. You have a Biostar board, that is different. But you can still give it a try, and see if the temps are more or less in the range where they should be.
So Gigabyte is not Biostar


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Oops, my bad. Someone was talking about a Gigabyte board. You have a Biostar board, that is different. But you can still give it a try, and see if the temps are more or less in the range where they should be.
> So Gigabyte is not Biostar



Okay you were talking about @hat


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Increased core voltage slightly. Temps are 70*F at idle and 120*F under load.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Mhh, 21°C at idle and nearly 50°C at load. Does not seem correct to me. Do you have you AC running at 15°C (60F)?
Maybe you need to check you "Idle" temp in the Bios. But keep in mind that the CPU runs at full speed (not load) in the Bios.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2019)

AMD is not known for accurate temp sensors... at least, not at idle.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Whoa!! Hey Storm. Can you get Dry Ice in your area? That chip will do 6Ghz plus on it all day


Welcome to TPU shrimp! I'll see ya around


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Increased core voltage slightly. Temps are 70*F at idle and 120*F under load.





Aerpoweron said:


> Mhh, 21°C at idle and nearly 50°C at load. Does not seem correct to me. Do you have you AC running at 15°C (60F)?
> Maybe you need to check you "Idle" temp in the Bios. But keep in mind that the CPU runs at full speed (not load) in the Bios.





hat said:


> AMD is not known for accurate temp sensors... at least, not at idle.




Hold on, my cpu idle is 43, gaming it is 55. Ryzen blender takes it up to 70-77.

Your WC should be out performing my Ashura, especially with 4 cores


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hold on, my cpu idle is 43, gaming it is 55. Ryzen blender takes it up to 70-77.
> 
> Your WC should be out performing my Ashura, especially with 4 cores


I have the fans on a quiet setting that might be it...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> I have the fans on a quiet setting that might be it...



Yeah at 77 is when they run full tilt.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Here I set you up with basic voltage suggestions in this thread here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Here I set you up with basic voltage suggestions in this thread here.



Hmm it might help me even


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

I just hooked up my FX 8370. It is running on an Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 board. Only stock for now.

When i run Prime 95, Hardware Monitor says 40°C (104°F) on the Package (CPU sensor) and 59°C (138°F) on the CPU-Sensor of the Mainboard.  I think the Mainboad one is correct.

AMD Overdrive even says 29°C (84°F). Which i consider plain out wrong.

Voltage at 4GHz is 1.334V it seems.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Temps are much better with fans on a higher speed setting (still not annoyingly loud which is good)

Now when I tax the CPU it stays under 100*F for the most part.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> I just hooked up my FX 8370. It is running on an Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 board. Only stock for now.
> 
> When i run Prime 95, Hardware Monitor says 40°C (104°F) on the Package (CPU sensor) and 59°C (138°F) on the CPU-Sensor of the Mainboard.  I think the Mainboad one is correct.
> 
> ...



What are you using for cooling? 



storm-chaser said:


> Temps are much better with fans on a higher speed setting (still not annoyingly loud which is good)
> 
> Now when I tax the CPU it stays under 100*F for the most part.



That's good


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Just the mainboard sitting in the open, with an Alpenföhn Brocken 2

https://www.alpenfoehn.de/en/products/discontinued/cpu-cooler/brocken-2


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Well both temps are correct. One sensor is on die the other is on mainboard PCB. Cooling the backside of the mainboard PCB should help bring both temps down. 

That chip will do a decent 4.6-4.8ghz on that cooler I'd bet. See what you can cool between 1.4 and 1.45v and bump the multiplier and test.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Well here is my best effort for tonight. I'll be back at it tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh and AMD overdrive tells you offset to throttle voltage I believe is 70c. So 40 + 29c would be a correct reading from AMD overdrive.  It was in fact when testing factory stock settings and AOD reaches a temp of 65c you'd see the FX processor throttle. A manual mode overclock shuts this feature off. I only tested with Asus motherboards however.



storm-chaser said:


> Well here is my best effort for tonight. I'll be back at it tomorrow afternoon!



Fab and Glam!! Nice clocks Storm.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

You are right ShrimpBrime. AMD overdrive gives the Thermal Margin.
So, you think the 40°C are correct on the CPU. But the 60°C is close to the cpu and i think to the VRMs as well. And it ends up hotter then the CPU itself?

And when AMD overdrive says 1.334V on the CPU and CPU-Z says 1.26V, which one is correct? In the Bios it says 1.33V


Well done storm-chaser


----------



## jaw shwaa (Feb 3, 2019)

Not a bad deal for an fx4xxx . I think I paid $45 for a 4300 on eBay a few years ago, it came wrapped in foam lol. I actually bought an 8350 bnib and they sent me two !!  Depending on what you do, fx is a great budget choice. I still have a couple fx systems  with 8350s , one has a 1060 and the other a 980.theyre still really fun to play on. With good cooling you should be able to hit some high over clocks . Those 4xxx run really cool


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 3, 2019)

well done, you have stretched that baby FX nicely, have you tryed increasing your bus speed yet?.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 3, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Will it pass Ryzen Blender?
> 
> So you know my 8350 is at 1.476Vcore and under Ryzen Blender it runs at 1.524.
> 
> ...


Can’t be serious. Even with a heavy OC on the FX-4350 the stock i5-2400 would still curb stomp it. FX was utter trash with IPC behind nehalem. Not to mention the 4350 isn’t even a true quad core but a 2C/4T CPU

A 2500K would have been a much better choice while also being overclockable and fun clocker at that with actual performance gains.  Especially if you were able to achieve 5GHz on the 2500K, man that thing was a monster.

And before anyone says I’m hating on FX, I owned every FX CPU from Bulldozer to Piledriver except the FX-9590 as it seemed like a stupid product from the start.

Here’s my ole trust FX-8350 @5.4GHz






And my old FX-8320 just slightly above 4.8GHz (Could never get it above 4.9GHz)





FX just wasn’t that interesting unless it was from the 8xxx series and even they weren’t performers.

But if FX is what you truly want I still recommend getting a FX 8xxx series, they can be had for under $80 and you can clock the balls off those while having a decent core count putting it above the Phenom II X6 series. The 8350 is the sweet spot and most hit 5GHz easily. All 3 of mine broke past 5GHz with one able to hit 5.7GHz all on water. And this was with only a ASUS M5A97 EVO board which everyone swore couldn’t overclock a FX 8xxx as it would fry it or shutdown atlas I proved all wrong 

VRMs with FX wasn’t the issue it was crappy heat sinks and poor ventilation that caused shutdowns or burnouts. Since you’re aiming for above 5GHz even with a FX-4 I recommend slapping a fan over the VRMs and a fan on the back of the motherboard socket as it gets toasty and results in higher CPU temps as well.


----------



## Bones (Feb 3, 2019)

Most FX chips will get 5.0 without breaking a sweat, that's just a well known fact of it. 
I have 2 FX-8300's, both will get 5.0 with ease and _if ran at stock _they actually pull less wattage than a 8350 does (95W) but like all others once OC'ed it becomes a difference story. It's also weird that the 8300 in truth has better specs than the 8320E does at stock, same wattage and such but the 8300's stock speed and turbo boost is rated a little higher. 
Go figure.

I also haven a pair of 9590's too, one is still new as in unused ATM in it's box, but using the other one has shown terrific response to voltage given. 

I'll also make a point about the 9xxx line, AMD did overspec the chips in terms of needed voltage to run at their stock speed, the stock voltage of a 9590 for example is actually well over what the chip requires to run at 4.7GHz. 

Finding the voltage it needs, using that and no more really does make a difference in how hot the chip gets, not saying the wattage draw itself changes but temps will certainly be better at least.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> You are right ShrimpBrime. AMD overdrive gives the Thermal Margin.
> So, you think the 40°C are correct on the CPU. But the 60°C is close to the cpu and i think to the VRMs as well. And it ends up hotter then the CPU itself?
> 
> And when AMD overdrive says 1.334V on the CPU and CPU-Z says 1.26V, which one is correct? In the Bios it says 1.33V
> ...



Not sure about cpu-z reading wrong. I'm sure it's bound to happen from time to time. Perhaps the voltage drooped for a moment or cpu-z is just being dumb. 

The VRMs have their own temp sensor, the 2 cpu temps is one is CPu internal or Core temp and the other is the socket of the motherboard where the cpu plugs into. You'd cool the backside of the Mainboard PCB to bring down that 60c temp reading you have.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you for the info Shrimp. I have no time today to get more out of the FX8370. Only upping CPU Voltage and setting a higher multiplier does not get far. I have to try the voltage suggestions you posted.
And as Durvelle27 has stated, it should easily handle 5GHz.
But i am still impressed how well the CPU does for gaming. Running with a R9 390X and it can do well on 2560x1440


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

Glad to see you've hit your target   Tweak that bad boy and see where you end up


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> All 3 of mine broke past 5GHz with one able to hit 5.7GHz all on water. And this was with only a ASUS M5A97 EVO board which everyone swore couldn’t overclock a FX 8xxx as it would fry it or shutdown atlas I proved all wrong
> 
> VRMs with FX wasn’t the issue it was crappy heat sinks and poor ventilation that caused shutdowns or burnouts. Since you’re aiming for above 5GHz even with a FX-4 I recommend slapping a fan over the VRMs and a fan on the back of the motherboard socket as it gets toasty and results in higher CPU temps as well.



Nice Clocks. And yes, I do have a 120mm fan on the VRM area, so as to mitigate some of that extra heat. I will try for 5.2Ghz later and let yall know how it works out.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Thank you for the info Shrimp. I have no time today to get more out of the FX8370. Only upping CPU Voltage and setting a higher multiplier does not get far. I have to try the voltage suggestions you posted.
> And as Durvelle27 has stated, it should easily handle 5GHz.
> But i am still impressed how well the CPU does for gaming. Running with a R9 390X and it can do well on 2560x1440



The only issue with FX processors and nice long pipelines isn't a voltage limitation. it will ALWAYS be a cooling limitation. So if you wanted more speed, you can tackle this in several directions. Typically when maxing a clock speed, people could shut down cores to help with thermal issues.

The processors (most all FX) respond to a whip in cold temps. If any of you had a small pond pump and a 5 gallon bucket of Ice Water, you'd be getting some very decent clocks. probably closer to 5.6ghz all 8 cores benching maybe some gaming too. You don't need radiators this method either....



Durvelle27 said:


> Can’t be serious. Even with a heavy OC on the FX-4350 the stock i5-2400 would still curb stomp it. FX was utter trash with IPC behind nehalem. Not to mention the 4350 isn’t even a true quad core but a 2C/4T CPU
> 
> A 2500K would have been a much better choice while also being overclockable and fun clocker at that with actual performance gains.  Especially if you were able to achieve 5GHz on the 2500K, man that thing was a monster.
> 
> ...



5.7Ghz on liquid. That isn't easy to do without some chilling. My Geothermal brought my FX-9590 to 5.7ghz at a max clock. Best damn chip I ever had. Did 5200Mhz daily no sweat right after I de-lidded it.  Very worth the money only a couple hundred bucks I think I spent on it.

Also on 4+1vrm - Was told I couldn't get 2.0+ volts from the board also.... well I proved it possible 
https://valid.x86.fr/cih7iw

EDIT: damn that was a long time ago eh? 2015?! LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> The only issue with FX processors and nice long pipelines isn't a voltage limitation. it will ALWAYS be a cooling limitation. So if you wanted more speed, you can tackle this in several directions. Typically when maxing a clock speed, people could shut down cores to help with thermal issues.
> 
> The processors (most all FX) respond to a whip in cold temps. If any of you had a small pond pump and a 5 gallon bucket of Ice Water, you'd be getting some very decent clocks. probably closer to 5.6ghz all 8 cores benching maybe some gaming too. You don't need radiators this method either....
> 
> ...


I ran a custom loop

Huge reservoir with ice

3x 240mm rads that we’re 68mm thick all using GT fans 4 a piece on each rad 

The best bench sessions were doing the winter when I took my pc outside during sub zero temps around -10 to -15

And man that’s nice. Sadly my board couldn’t handle above 1.72V no matter the CPU.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

Yea the thing about FX processors it brings out the cooling mad man in some people. The crazier you get, the better the chip flies. lol. 

I did TEC experiements back then too. So much fun. Ran the FX chip on 2 cores and was able to maintain forzen temps for light benching or what have you. 
But look at that voltage vs clock speed though. Crazy the effects of chilling in the negative temps.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yea the thing about FX processors it brings out the cooling mad man in some people. The crazier you get, the better the chip flies. lol.
> 
> I did TEC experiements back then too. So much fun. Ran the FX chip on 2 cores and was able to maintain forzen temps for light benching or what have you.
> But look at that voltage vs clock speed though. Crazy the effects of chilling in the negative temps.
> View attachment 115668


Thing is I’ve never disabled cores. I ran 5.7GHz on all cores


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 3, 2019)

I think this is about maxxed out on my current hardware. I'm happy with the processor so far although I can tell the system isn't as snappy as a high end phenom II chip.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 3, 2019)

That's cause any Phenom II at 4.2ghz had more IPC  than an FX at 5ghz lol.

Time to push the bus clocks Storm! Start dropping multipliers and go for it! 300bus clocks here we come!!


----------



## RevengE (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm still rocking my 8350. Had it since the day it came out.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 3, 2019)

me too.


----------



## Jism (Feb 3, 2019)

The thing with FX's is, you need proper cooling, properly designed VRM's WITH heatsinks if your ever pushing beyond 4.4Ghz. There it's where going to start pushing electricity plus heat. I have a 4.8GHz 8320 running 24/7 on a 300Mhz HTT (=FSB) with DDR3/2400Mhz. Was a really cool system for the time being but i've ordered a 2700X with 32GB of DDR4 ram to pick up this week.

I was willing todo one more fantastic run with lots of ice possible. It did boot on 5Ghz but the heat was tremendous when running IBT. The 240mm rad coud'nt practically keep up anymore. The pump of the AIO was very limited in flow. But is the 4350 a 2 core / 4 thread thing or a pure 4 core/4thread thing without the extra's a 8350 has? I never was able to disable cores on the Crosshair Z as it came into my mind that disabling core 2, 4 6 and 8 would offer some latency benefits since modules would not share their resources anymore.

When you start OC'ing make sure to put any TDP/current limit aside. Many people seem to hit a wall at 4.4Ghz but it was never the CPU but more a current limit the motherboard was able to supply. So check the cooling and happy clocking. Note: the FX seem to benefit the most from OC'ing the CPU/NB as it would lower any minimum frames in games particulary.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2019)

Just make sure you install the two patch files from Microsoft if your running Windows 7 or older so your FX CPU runs properly otherwise you will only get about half the performance you should, it makes a big difference, if your running a newer OS then carry on!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Melvis said:


> Just make sure you install the two patch files from Microsoft if your running Windows 7 or older so your FX CPU runs properly otherwise you will only get about half the performance you should, it makes a big difference, if your running a newer OS then carry on!



I cant remember the 2 but there is also core unparker too


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I cant remember the 2 but there is also core unparker too



Which I think is the patches I mean, patches 441065 (4,584 KB) and 441280 (310 KB)


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 4, 2019)

Gonna watch this thread. It makes me wanna continue off my 8320E amd fx for legacy windows that I left off. Abandoned it due to lack of time and especially funds. Found out I have memory bsod not sure if it is the ram or not. Just sold that ram for a lost now and just recently

Although its a 95w cpu it sure run like furnace for for my top down cooler. The msi gaming 970 I have don't seem to keep up well strangely.  Gonna try it with rusted nh d15s when I have the opportunity to see where I go to. Yeah my noctua totally rusted badly. Stupid me was trying to remove the oxide layer but ended up stripping the nickel plating.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah I'm happy with 24/7 use, I may revisit my OC with custom loop.


Kinda of surprised you haven't got LQ on it yet. Better OC potential and much less noisy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Kinda of surprised you haven't got LQ on it yet. Better OC potential and much less noisy.



Well really with gaming it's not loud under the extreme case of ryzen blender then yeah it makes noise and by the way I've been living on a couch for over a year plus.

So been in storage.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well really with gaming it's not loud under the extreme case of ryzen blender then yeah it makes noise and by the way I've been living on a couch for over a year plus. So been in storage.


I gave a like not for your misfortune, more because I feel for you.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 4, 2019)

"Low power setting" 4.9Ghz 1.488 volts, 2600Mhz NB, cooling fans on low


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 5, 2019)

That's Awesome Storm.

Here's a little back in the day eye Candies for you.

FX-8320 @4441Mhz 329 reference clocks. Memory Cas 5 @ 877 Mhz Mushkin Redlines. Did also experiment with Cas 6 at 1000Mhz on the same memory sticks.
Traded this setup with Mr. Scott. I also did de-lid this chip. 
PiMod 32M to ensure stability.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 5, 2019)

Now, to fine tuning the ref clock....

Did the mods just delete that last post? No discussion of politics or religion, I get that.

Here is a quick run up to 255Mhz FSB


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 6, 2019)

Looks good! HT clocks up pretty fairly too, nice job. You have a decent setup and it seems that Biostop board is holding up ok. 
How do the temperatures look? Have you run any quick benchmarks for the heck of it?


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2019)

Biostop


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2019)

hat said:


> Biostop



Call it Bioshock


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey now! Take it easy on my Biostop/bioshock mainboard! She's running a little hot but she's holding her own! 

Fan over the VRM area is definitely a must have for this setup!



ShrimpBrime said:


> Looks good! HT clocks up pretty fairly too, nice job. You have a decent setup and it seems that Biostop board is holding up ok.
> How do the temperatures look? Have you run any quick benchmarks for the heck of it?



Cinibench @ 4.9Ghz: 389. For reference, my Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.3 scores a ~489. Not looking good! lol 






Little more fun at 5.0Ghz


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 6, 2019)

Why on earth did you buy that cpu? 8320 is under 100$ in some places, if it had to be FX. I also think fm2+ athlon is slightly better in that range.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> Why on earth did you buy that cpu? 8320 is under 100$ in some places, if it had to be FX. I also think fm2+ athlon is slightly better in that range.


Just for the fun of tweaking and tuning a new CPU and to familiarize myself with the FX platform
Once I get bored with it I'll just put it back on eBay and hopefully recoup most of the purchase price


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, it may very well be the cheapest quad cpu out there, but it's a very old platform with relatively low IPC and games will offload data onto other cores more often then not, so only the 8 core one is worth it. IMHO, of course.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> Well, it may very well be the cheapest quad cpu out there, but it's a very old platform with relatively low IPC and games will offload data onto other cores more often then not, so only the 8 core one is worth it. IMHO, of course.


Yeah for sure. Even 8 cores is not enough to be worth it despite the relatively low price they go for, I just wanted to get familiar with the platform in general and I'll sell it (or keep it for my CPU collection haven't decided yet) but yeah, even at 5.0Ghz the system is noticeably slower than my Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz... so that should put things into perspective. Still a marvel of engineering and I think FX is the highest clocked CPU over at hwbot which is pretty cool.


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 6, 2019)

Clock is good for gaming. I remember when you needed a 500 MHz CPU to run mp3. From my perspective, clock is good for running a lot of stuff at once, but IPC is needed to keep single core effective and reduce offloading to other cores,  so 8086k is currently IMHO best gaming CPU out there (when overclocked to 5-6 GHz). You get cores, IPC and clock.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> Clock is good for gaming. I remember when you needed a 500 MHz CPU to run mp3. From my perspective, clock is good for running a lot of stuff at once, but IPC is needed to keep single core effective and reduce offloading to other cores,  so 8086k is currently IMHO best gaming CPU out there (when overclocked to 5-6 GHz). You get cores, IPC and clock.


Cant wait to get my hands on an 8086K in a few years. That is going to make for a fun build, and I totally agree it's one of the best CPUs for all around performance.


----------



## witkazy (Feb 6, 2019)

"Late bird gets tomato" Confucius.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Wprime results are in!




EDIT: Here is my Q9650 result @ 4.275Ghz:


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 6, 2019)

You should be pretty good at super pi aswell with that clock.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

I've attached the full benchmark report from AIDA64 (with my FX clocked at 5.0Ghz). So you can look for yourself and see how this processor stacks up against the competition.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 6, 2019)

Use this WPrime instead brother. You can use this one for submissions at HWBot the other one you've used cannot submit. just an fyi


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 6, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That's Awesome Storm.
> 
> Here's a little back in the day eye Candies for you.
> 
> ...


And here's what I had going on it. Short benchs would go at 5.5


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> And here's what I had going on it. Short benchs would go at 5.5
> 
> View attachment 115913


It's no fun if you have to disable cores


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 7, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> It's no fun if you have to disable cores


It's much more fun if you do disable cores because you can do things like this. SuperPi is single threaded so more cores does nothing except make it run hotter.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 7, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> It's no fun if you have to disable cores


Very well.
I don't 'have' to disable anything.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Use this WPrime instead brother. You can use this one for submissions at HWBot the other one you've used cannot submit. just an fyi







Here is our result... Got that one submitted @ hwbot


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> It's much more fun if you do disable cores because you can do things like this. SuperPi is single threaded so more cores does nothing except make it run hotter.


Yea but that’s easy. Anyone can disable cores and achieve 5GHz+ but how many run all cores above 5.2GHz. That’s much harder and requires a hell of a lot of tweaking.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 7, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea but that’s easy. Anyone can disable cores and achieve 5GHz+ but how many run all cores above 5.2GHz. That’s much harder and requires a hell of a lot of tweaking.


That wasn't his point, just maybe not the best example.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

Trust me when I say, Mr. Scott knows his stuff


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 7, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea but that’s easy. Anyone can disable cores and achieve 5GHz+ but how many run all cores above 5.2GHz. That’s much harder and requires a hell of a lot of tweaking.


That's not difficult either, you just need a good chip, board, cooling and mems and that's it. My 8300 has a lame core so 4.7 on 8 cores is all it'll give. Disable some cores and it's happy to run well past that.


----------



## Bones (Feb 7, 2019)

Eh......



Eh.... Again......


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yea the thing about FX processors it brings out the cooling mad man in some people. The crazier you get, the better the chip flies. lol.
> 
> I did TEC experiements back then too. So much fun. Ran the FX chip on 2 cores and was able to maintain forzen temps for light benching or what have you.
> But look at that voltage vs clock speed though. Crazy the effects of chilling in the negative temps.
> View attachment 115668




You should be able to get that NB Frequency up to atleast the same as the HT frequency so 2600MHz each for a better boost to memory read/write throughput


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 7, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> You should be able to get that NB Frequency up to atleast the same as the HT frequency so 2600MHz each for a better boost to memory read/write throughput



I could never get my NB on any AM3+ board anywhere near the 4Ghz HT clocks I was able to produce...... But I agree try to get NB as high as possible.

Wow, I didn't know so many of my good buddies where at this forum regularly. Why didn't you guys mention this place to me a long time ago? lol. Good to see ya fellas.

Let me dig up some more eye candies. I really loved the AM2-AM3+ era of processing.

Quad core FX vs all your guys's 8 core FX chips. what sweet comparisons lol.
So instead......







980BE clocked up real nice after a de-lid. Get your FX chip to catch this beast!!! Muhahahaa!!!!

https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2415230

For the Heck of it 9590 Wprime 1024M on liquid @ 5.4ghz de-lidded.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2019)

You may need to add a few mV to the HT and NB to get it stable at 2600MHz but it should be doable but don't go higher than 1.4V though


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> You may need to add a few mV to the HT and NB to get it stable at 2600MHz but it should be doable but don't go higher than 1.4V though


I have the NB dialed in at 2.6Ghz with a voltage of 1.275. Any higher and I cant get it stable no matter what voltage I use. 
Seems that's about right for FX chips in general... 2600mhz is the sweet spot. It's just a shame NB performance doesn't scale with FX like it did with the higher end phenom II chips. Most often you could go 3Ghz on a Deneb or Thuban.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> I have the NB dialed in at 2.6Ghz with a voltage of 1.275. Any higher and I cant get it stable no matter what voltage I use.
> Seems that's about right for FX chips in general... 2600mhz is the sweet spot. It's just a shame NB performance doesn't scale with FX like it did with the higher end phenom II chips. Most often you could go 3Ghz on a Deneb or Thuban.



Put active cooling on the NB and SB, maybe water.

Im only multiplier OC'd at the moment.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

Here is a 5.0Ghz run with the new Cinebench R15 "extreme" edition:




Versus my Q9650 @ 4.275Ghz (air cooled)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Here is a 5.0Ghz run with the new Cinebench R15 "extreme" edition:
> View attachment 115968
> 
> Versus my Q9650 @ 4.275Ghz (air cooled)
> View attachment 115972


Got smoked by a Core 2 Quad 

My old scores


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Here is a 5.0Ghz run with the new Cinebench R15 "extreme" edition:
> View attachment 115968
> 
> Versus my Q9650 @ 4.275Ghz (air cooled)
> View attachment 115972


Ok, my 189 and 213 doesn't seem so bad anymore..


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 7, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got smoked by a Core 2 Quad
> 
> My old scores



Nice.
What cooling?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice.
> What cooling?


Custom Loop






FX was definitely a fun clocker 

This was my upgrade path from the last FX




AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @3.9GHz Daily. Ryzen is definitely no clocker not like AMDs last CPUs sadly. I think i had the most fun with the FX and the Xeon as it was a pain in the ass to clock it which required modified BIOs to gain full features.




^
^
Intel Xeon X5650 @4.6GHz Daily






^
^
Intel i7-4770 @4.1GHzDaily





^
^
FX 8350 @5.4GHz Daily 





^
^
FX 8320 @4.8GHz


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 11, 2019)

Did something a little different with this build. Swapped in the CPU to a Biostar A880GZ mainboard and Mushkin SSD. Also went from liquid to air cooling via a CoolerMaster Hyper 212. 
4.9 is defintely the sweet spot with this build. Running some benchmarks and she gets pretty hot, but stays under 155 or thereabouts.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow! The Cinebench Extreme bench really taxes your PC.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah talk about heat! I had to dial the rig down to 4.8Ghz and 1.5 vcore to finish the extreme Cinebench benchmark:


----------



## Bones (Feb 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Yeah talk about heat! I had to dial the rig down to 4.8Ghz and 1.5 vcore to finish the extreme Cinebench benchmark:
> View attachment 116256


Guess that means when I finally go for a run I'll be running things sub-zero when I do. 
Good stuff here guys.


----------



## Redwoodz (Feb 12, 2019)

Good fun tinkering with AMD chips.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 12, 2019)

Redwoodz said:


> Good fun tinkering with AMD chips.



That 1100T is a beast!


----------



## Jism (Feb 12, 2019)

Could someone explain the differences in between a 4350 and a 8350 ? One has 4 cores/threads and the other 4 cores and 8 threads. Does this mean the 4350 does not share the resources with another core inside a module?


----------



## cat1092 (Feb 12, 2019)

You could had got a brand new FX-8350 on Newegg for $59.99 + tax shipped, I picked up a 2nd last week with the promo (via email signup only). Also have the 8370, although more expensive for not much gain. It's said to be a 'binned' 8350, if so, I can't tell, other than the $40 more out of my pocket. My first FX-8350 was $99.99, so saved $40 on the last.

The FX-8350 uses no more power, other than maybe full load, of which most doesn't do all the time.

Of course, feel free do you what you want, it's your money & build and you must be happy with it, not us. Yet I can tell that the latest FX's (other than the 9xxx series, I believe there was 2-3 at the most, Newegg even had one of those on promo. But that is indeed a lot of power hog for little gain, other than having a combo PC/room warmer.

Am toying around on this Phenom II x4 965 build just completed, I kind of like the CPU, was compared to the 1st gen of the Intel 'i' series. For it day, has a lot of L3 cache (6MB), wasn't long after, the AM3 series ran into a brick wall. It's still kind of hard for me to believe how the Phenom II x6 1100T has held it's value (still over $100 at the lower end). Much more so than the more Core 2 Quad 9650, of which I also have one, plus the Q9550, although in OEM builds, so can't take advantage of the OC potential. it's dropped big in price over the last year. I'd love to have that 1100T, but not at $100, especially when the FX-8350 beats it hands down. I suppose it's became a collectors item, can't think of any other reason why pricing is so high.

Here's the Phenom II x4 965 build, trying to figure out how to get the RAM to run in dual channel mode on this MB. Maybe I should remove one stick, boot so it registers, then add the other. First time I've seen this, will try another set to ensure my MB isn't bad (don't think so), this is my 3rd of the same model, the ASRock 970M Pro3 is the best 970 mATX on the market. Newegg recently restocked it at $65, it was going for nearly $180 on Amazon (used).

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5XqZ0gNxeR3rWuJvxMKmB48
Good Luck with your build & have fun!

Cat


----------



## Redwoodz (Feb 12, 2019)

cat1092 said:


> You could had got a brand new FX-8350 on Newegg for $59.99 + tax shipped, I picked up a 2nd last week with the promo (via email signup only). Also have the 8370, although more expensive for not much gain. It's said to be a 'binned' 8350, if so, I can't tell, other than the $40 more out of my pocket. My first FX-8350 was $99.99, so saved $40 on the last.
> 
> The FX-8350 uses no more power, other than maybe full load, of which most doesn't do all the time.
> 
> ...



 Check your motherboard manual...looks like you have RAM sticks in slots #1 and #2. Should be slots #2 and 4 or 1 and 3 for dual channel.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 12, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> Wow! The Cinebench Extreme bench really taxes your PC.
> 
> View attachment 116249


Added this score but it's too low for your clocks, something is slowing down CB.

Average calculated "IPC" in my table for this gen is between 14.5 and 15, and yours results in just 12.
You could easily get score 400 with that CPU at 4.9+ Ghz.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cinebench-extreme-edition-mod-scores.252293/post-3988997


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 12, 2019)

I shut down about half of my background processes and got a better score.
I won't stop all of my security solutions while my PC is online.







Redwoodz said:


> Check your motherboard manual...looks like you have RAM sticks in slots #1 and #2. Should be slots #2 and 4 or 1 and 3 for dual channel.


You're correct. He's running his RAM in single channel mode.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 12, 2019)

Made a couple small changes, or tweaks, if you will. I went from DDR3 1600 to 1866, so a bit of an overclock on the RAM. Still able to run stable at CL7.





VRMs are really fighting for their life. When benchmarking the Cinebench extreme edition, they are almost to hot to touch, despite the fact I have an additional Hyper 212 fan pulling cold air in pointed directly on them. Under normal use however, they seem fine. 4.9Ghz for most tasks they don't seem to have any trouble. Just when I push it to the limit is where I have to be careful. 

Also note, this motherboard has a 3+1 power phase. That means I'm pushing more than 150w through a board only rated at 125W. On top of that, this is all being done with an antiquated Antec SL-400 PSU. Nothing has gone boom yet *Holds breath*!!!

Also I'm finding the Biostar A880GZ is a far superior piece than my Biostar TA970. That board is junk, slow and all around delivers lackluster performance. Definitely going to be looking for a new AM3+ Motherboard soon for my next project. Stay way from the TA970! That's my advice.



Jism said:


> Could someone explain the differences in between a 4350 and a 8350 ? One has 4 cores/threads and the other 4 cores and 8 threads. Does this mean the 4350 does not share the resources with another core inside a module?



FX4350 has the same architecture as the 8350, both used shared resources for each two cores. So technically, the FX4350 is a 2 module / 4 thread piece. Whereas, the FX8350 is a 4 module / 8 thread piece. Easiest way to understand what AMD did with the FX chips in this respect is to think of "hyperthreading" and then invert the equation. Once you do that, you get an FX chip. I've also heard the FX4350 is actually an AMD 8350 that didn't make the grade... i.e there are 4 dormant cores on board that cannot be unlocked, but that helps keep things cool at higher clock rates.



cat1092 said:


> You could had got a brand new FX-8350 on Newegg for $59.99 + tax shipped, I picked up a 2nd last week with the promo (via email signup only). Also have the 8370, although more expensive for not much gain. It's said to be a 'binned' 8350, if so, I can't tell, other than the $40 more out of my pocket. My first FX-8350 was $99.99, so saved $40 on the last.
> 
> The FX-8350 uses no more power, other than maybe full load, of which most doesn't do all the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cat. I too am amazed at how well the 1100T has held it's value. Its still my go to processor and for daily use hangs in there pretty well with even the latest technology. It's a shame AMD didn't take the Phenom II and do a die shrink, perhaps add a little more cache and maybe a couple more cores. That would have made for a stout processor. It's just unfortunate the entire FX line failed so miserably when competing against Intel or even the high end Thubans (Thubans will smoke an FX in IPC). Instead, AMD chose failure over success. Why, perhaps we will never know. 

I chose this processor (FX4350) because my motherboard doesn't have the overclocking headroom for use with an eight core chip. So I can still get the virtues of Bulldozer without all the heat! lol  When I get bored with this CPU I will likely put it back on eBay and recoup most of my losses.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 12, 2019)

Is this the cinebench thread now or storms fx?


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 12, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Is this the cinebench thread now or storms fx?


Good question.. lol

Enjoy some pictures of the build, or at least this iteration of it. Sorry about the poor image quality, my phone sucks in low light.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 12, 2019)

Wait that's not a Pentium inside!! Love the old school case XD


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry for hijacking the thread.
Below is the score from my wife's 1600X that I built for her a month and a half ago.
It does pretty well,....runs great,...and I just tried to give her an Intel Core i5-9400F box as a further upgrade and she threatened me if I did it.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 13, 2019)

cat1092 said:


> The FX-8350 uses no more power, other than maybe full load, of which most doesn't do all the time.
> 
> Here's the Phenom II x4 965 build, trying to figure out how to get the RAM to run in dual channel mode on this MB. Maybe I should remove one stick, boot so it registers, then add the other. First time I've seen this, will try another set to ensure my MB isn't bad (don't think so), this is my 3rd of the same model, the ASRock 970M Pro3 is the best 970 mATX on the market. Newegg recently restocked it at $65, it was going for nearly $180 on Amazon (used).
> 
> ...


The FX-8350 uses no more power at stock, this is true. However, it has a lower operating clock frequency (4.0Ghz) and turbo (4.2Ghz) versus the FX-4350 @ 4.2Ghz stock frequency and 4.3 ghz turbo, and once you start overclocking the FX-8350 pulls ahead rather quickly. A 5Ghz FX-8350 will pull about 220w versus a 5Ghz FX-4350 running 150W or thereabouts. 

Good luck with your AMD 965, thats a fun CPU to work with. I had mine at 4.0Ghz for years and years. Still holds it's own for basic computing tasks.

That about finishes up the build. I'm decided to keep the CPU for my collection. Final upgrade to 8GB RAM and 320GB storage hard drive.


----------



## Bones (Feb 13, 2019)

Have some work to do, not getting the results for the clockspeeds I'm running vs what others have scoredwith the same chip type (FX-4300 here) but will figure it out sooner or later.
Good thing is I can get the speeds so I have that to work with at least.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 14, 2019)

Bones said:


> Have some work to do, not getting the results for the clockspeeds I'm running vs what others have scoredwith the same chip type (FX-4300 here) but will figure it out sooner or later.
> Good thing is I can get the speeds so I have that to work with at least.



Where is your processor missing the mark? i.e what benchmarks are you running? 

When you get it dialed in feel free to run Cinebench Extreme and post your result here since this is now a hybrid thread


----------



## Bones (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah, it was CB15-E I was running.
Did it with two chips today.




And my 720BE.




More work to do but I'l get it figured out. 
As for my FX it's doing great, just need to get some tweaks dialed in, speeds are there and that's something to work with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hardware being sold here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...r3-bundle-asus-390-strix.251898/#post-3994217


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 14, 2019)

@Bones 

Even if there is a hit from less L3 cache, the result does seem a little off. 

I ran CB-X at the same clock as yours (both systems are very close on specs, including right down to the memory timings) and hit a score of 100.


----------

